# Topics > Projects >  PaCMan, Probabilistic and Compositional Representations of Objects for Robotic Manipulation, FP7-ICT

## Airicist

cordis.europa.eu/project/rcn/106859_en.html

youtube.com/@pacmanfp7projectprobabilis838

----------


## Airicist

Robotic manipulation and grasping 

Published on Jan 29, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Boris, the dishwashing robot: Droid assesses shape and size of crockery to pick it up and load the machine"

    Birmingham University project creates robot that can grab plates and cups
    It can work out how to pick up different objects placed in front of it
    Called 'Boris' it is controlled by three separate computers
    It has thick multi-jointed arms that enable it to pick up objects
    The robot can learn various grips and costs $570,000 to build 

by Ben Spencer
September 11, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Boris (University of Birmingham Robot) 

 Published on Sep 24, 2014




> Boris is a robot that can pick up objects he has never "seen" before.

----------


## Airicist

PacMan Demonstration: May 2014

Published on Jul 30, 2016




> This shows a baseline demonstration of grasping of modelled objects from a cluttered scene. This demonstration utilises localisation of objects using point cloud processing in NUKLEI, grasp inference from products of experts, and a finite state machine for high level execution logic. This demonstration was made at the University of Innsbruck.

----------


## Airicist

PacMan Demonstration: Year 2 - IMU based hand pose recovery

Published on Jul 30, 2016




> In this demonstration we show the ability of an IMU (Inertial Motion Unit) based glove tracker to recover the pose of an under-actuated hand. Underactuated hands like the Pisa hand allow the finger links to dislocate, and are not suitable for traditional position encoding. The IMU glove allows full pose recovery for underactuated hands. The hand shown is the Pisa-IIT SoftHand. The recovered pose is sufficiently accurate to allow different mugs to be distinguished from one another on the basis of the hand pose when grasped in a common pose.

----------


## Airicist

PacMan demonstration May 2016: Tactile exploration on Vito

Published on Aug 1, 2016




> This shows a demonstration of the tactile exploration system running on the Vito robot. Vito probes the object efficiently to recover a good shape model.

----------

